# Stihl 038 - Piston & Cylinder kit



## Friggs (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi

First time here...

I own a Stihl 038 which is about 25 years old and not a super or mag. It still works great but is losing it's compression and would like to rebuild it. I think it has a 48mm piston and I was hoping to buy a 50mm piston and cylinder kit (super) and other parts if need be.
I also have the 92 page orange manual from Stihl and not a parts list.

My question is....if I place a 50mm kit inside would I need to upgrade the carb or will the standard carb work ?

What other parts would I need to purchase for this rebuild.
I have experience working on small engines and have most tools except for the specialized Stihl tools.

Thanks...Friggs


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I only see a 50MM and a 52MM, not a 48MM bore. Anyway, for how much it'd cost you to buy a new cylinder with piston, and a $135 carb. you'd be better off buying an MS361.

There is only one carburetor available in the U.S. - the other is only available in Brazil
1119-120-0650 Bing - U.S. (may not be available, although is in price list)
1119-120-0651 Bing - Brazil

If you really want to fix it, I'd suggest you examine the cylinder carefully - you may only need to re-ring the piston, or replace the piston assy. A Stihl cylinder comes with a piston and rings, and isn't cheap.


----------

